
Building companies for the long haul (Index Ventures) - sharpshoot
http://indexventures.com/cgi-local/kNewsRd2Ext
======
danw
Link broken due to index website using frames. Could you edit with direct link
to sunday times please?

<http://business.timesonline.co.uk/tol/business/industry_sectors/technology/article1496283.ece>

